# Miracle nerite baby!



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I saw this baby snail in one of my tanks and it's a nerite! The tank he is in has had no new plants for many months, nothing new at all. The nerites I have had in there laid lots of eggs, but that was a long time ago too. But one of them hatched! In fresh water! He is sooooo cute, I can even see his little antennas  I think he will be spotted. The green thing in the picture is an algae wafer and that is Remington Steele's big betta head to the left. :lol: Some days I can't find him then I see him on the glass so I know he's still in there. I am afraid to vacuum the tank now!

So, I guess it is possible for them to hatch in fresh water?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I hate to disappoint but that little bitty guy or gal looks like a ramshorn snail.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I agree with shellieca, although it's a freaking adorable ramshorn! I hardly ever see them spotted like that, too cute!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They do very rarely manage to hatch in freshwater. So rare that we say they can't, but it does happen every now and then..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

definitely looks like a ramshorn as well  but it's small so who knows!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

How long does a ramshorn snail take to hatch? Why only one? There is nothing new in the tank, no new plants or deco or fish or other snails. Just tons of nerite eggs. I hope I don't lose track of it in the tank, hope she grows and grows, hope Remington doesn't eat her. So far he has ignored her even when he comes up to her on the glass.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I've never seen more than one or two babies at a time from Ramshorn. I believe they have just one egg at a time but they do need at least two snails for reproduction. But it takes a while unless you overfeed constantly then you get more snails but in regular tanks, it seems to take a while for them to have babies at least that I've noticed.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I've never had ramshorns. Ever. If this is one then the plants I bought many many months ago had an egg that finally hatched. Or it's a nerite. Either way it's cute and I hope she makes it.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Noooooooooo ramshorns lay a clutch of eggs that's hard to see on the wall or a plant or something, then they hatch and you can never get rid if them. There's about nine eggs in a clutch but that doesn't mean all of em will hatch.

Your snail looks like a ramshorn but it sounds like the only possible snail it could be is a nerite... I guess we'll wait and see!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Matt for the info. So seems I've only had luck with one hatching out the clutch at a time  but that's okay.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You're welcome. The other thing that could happen is that more then one hatch but the others get sucked up by the filter or ate by the fish.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> You're welcome. The other thing that could happen is that more then one hatch but the others get sucked up by the filter or ate by the fish.


lol, I guess I just don't have luck with them because that tank didn't have a filter and the baby could have eaten them but he never touched anything else and very small. Fun times


----------

